# 1st tt newbie



## lumley mag (Sep 24, 2011)

recently bought a 2003 low mileage (16700 miles) 225 quattro roadster in black .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lumley, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## lumley mag (Sep 24, 2011)

TRYING TO CONTACT DUNKMAN .HE HAS A CAR FOR SALE THAT I AM INTERESTED IN


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, dunkman last posted in April .
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the relevant TT MK more chance he will see it in there


----------

